# Cities of Florida State , USA



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

miami by AndrewBawtinhimer, on Flickr


Miami Tower | 110918-2135-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


Miami, FL by fsjay, on Flickr


JW Marriott Marquis Miami | 110918-2137-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Beach - Ocean Drive at Night by forki23, on Flickr


Exiting Expanola Way by PhotoJunkee, on Flickr


Miami Art Deco District by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami dusk 001 by lostINmia, on Flickr


L'Heure Bleue by DigitalLUX, on Flickr


Brickell by Night by merlune, on Flickr


Lights up! by Bruno Miguel Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami by Felix Cutillo, on Flickr


Miami by Felix Cutillo, on Flickr


Miami by Felix Cutillo, on Flickr


Miami by Felix Cutillo, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Skyline III by Bruno Miguel Martins, on Flickr


View by the Hard Rock Cafe by EmperorNorton47, on Flickr


Miami Skyline in the morning by dave.s.thompson, on Flickr


Downtown by emi.gia, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Heat & Downtown by Matias Click, on Flickr


Miami's Illuminated cityscape by Matias Click, on Flickr


Miami Skyline at night by dave.s.thompson, on Flickr


Guardians of the sea by Matias Click, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Brickell in Purple by Leoraul, on Flickr


Brickell at Night by Leoraul, on Flickr


Brickell After Dark by Leoraul, on Flickr


Brickell at Evening by Leoraul, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Downtown Miami From Brickell Key by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Brickell Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Brickell Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Brickell Key by @Dermooo, on Flickr


Four Ambassadors Hotel Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


ICON by @Dermooo, on Flickr


Brickell Living by @Dermooo, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Downtown Miami View by c h r i s t o s, on Flickr


20121212-DSC_1503 by DayronEpstein, on Flickr


20130306-_DSC1235 by DayronEpstein, on Flickr


20130306-_DSC1240 by DayronEpstein, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Orlando*
Population :2,134,411 - Area :287 km2

Lake Eola - Orlando, Florida by Andrés Bernal06, on Flickr


Downtown Orlando - Florida by Andrés Bernal06, on Flickr


Downtown Orlando - Florida by Andrés Bernal06, on Flickr


Streetlights by Bryan Truong, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

tampa downtown by brerwolfe, on Flickr


More Bike Shots. by jorge-garcia, on Flickr


Skyline Upshot by Frisky Lizard, on Flickr


Skyline by Frisky Lizard, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

A view of Tampa after a great start of the week by Photomike07 / MDSimages.com, on Flickr


Tampa Bay Skyline by floridahomesmag, on Flickr


TAMPA Night by williepr08, on Flickr


Tampa Morning Skyline by Jeffrey Willey, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

Tampa Skyline by Bad Photos of Foreign Places, on Flickr


Tampa Skyline by Bad Photos of Foreign Places, on Flickr


Tampa Skyline by Bad Photos of Foreign Places, on Flickr


Tampa Skyline by Bad Photos of Foreign Places, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Ocean Drive by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Ocean Drive by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Ocean Drive by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Ocean Drive by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Beach by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Filming Magic City Downtown by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Miami Beach's Neons by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Miami Beach's Neons by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Beach by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Miami Skyline by JMazzolaa, on Flickr


South Pointe Park by Sunrise Hare, on Flickr


Unique Architecture, Downtown Miami FL by Jim Bray Melbourne FL, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami River at Brickell Key by DDMITR, on Flickr


Art Deco District, Miami Beach, Florida by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Good morning Miami! by lostINmia, on Flickr


Golden Gables [Explored] by lostINmia, on Flickr


Just another evening by saiyyam, on Flickr


View of Brickell Ave from 22nd Floor by \\\ CINEMAFIA ///, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Lightning Strikes the Sea by ddk632, on Flickr


Colors of Miami by ddk632, on Flickr


Bayside Miami Architectural by ddk632, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Fort Lauderdale*
Population :5,564,635 - Area :93.3 km2 

Blue by mike3k, on Flickr


DSC_0321 by mike3k, on Flickr


DSC_0043 by mike3k, on Flickr


Royal Poinciana across the river by mike3k, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Fort Lauderdale*
Population :5,564,635 - Area :93.3 km2 

IMG_9705_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9832_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9699_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9740_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Fort Lauderdale*
Population :5,564,635 - Area :93.3 km2 

IMG_9829_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9909_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9914_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


IMG_9857_edited-1 by pl_swan, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sarasota*
Population :673,035 - Area :67.2 km2 

Sarasota Bay by RTC1, on Flickr


Sarasota by RTC1, on Flickr


Sarasota by RTC1, on Flickr


Sarasota by RTC1, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sarasota*
Population :673,035 - Area :67.2 km2 

Sarasota from Island Park Marina Panorama by NestorDesigns, on Flickr


Dolphins Fountain & Restaurant Short Panorama by NestorDesigns, on Flickr


Tip of Sarasota Island Marina Park by NestorDesigns, on Flickr


Palms at Sarasota Island Marina Park by NestorDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sarasota (Architecture)*
Population :673,035 - Area :67.2 km2 

Architecture (2) by RTC1, on Flickr


Point Crisp, Siesta Key by SarasotaRE, on Flickr


Architecture (3) by RTC1, on Flickr


Goodwill by RTC1, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*St. Petersburg*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :356.4 km2

Pier View at Night by Photomatt28, on Flickr


st peteish 713 by dani.beat, on Flickr


Fountain and Crescent Moon by Photomatt28, on Flickr


201307110072 by Mark Siler, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

Untitled by LaTur, on Flickr


What we observe as material bodies and forces are....... by LaTur, on Flickr


Tampa by Night by C.S. Jones, on Flickr


Tampa Dawn Tight Crop by Photomatt28, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

City of Tampa by FlickrHarris, on Flickr


Tampa Fireworks Composite by Photomatt28, on Flickr


Cloudy Tampa Dawn by Photomatt28, on Flickr


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Dr.Luay, 
Thank you for posting pictures of Florida state cities.
All cities look fantastic :cheers:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Dr.Luay said:


> *St. Petersburg*
> Population :2,824,724 - Area :356.4 km2
> 
> Pier View at Night by Photomatt28, on Flickr


I love this picture very much.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

citypia said:


> Dr.Luay,
> Thank you for posting pictures of Florida state cities.
> All cities look fantastic


Thanks @citypia , i hope you to enjoy .



*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

The Spirit of the Heat by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Downtown Miami from Bayside by EmperorNorton47, on Flickr


Miami by emilio59, on Flickr


Miami by emilio59, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Oceanfront, Manhattanback by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


It’s All Within Reach in Miami Beach by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


South Beach City Grand Prix by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


Revitalize by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami - Downtown by Thomas Teissl, on Flickr


Miami Skyline by Thomas Teissl, on Flickr


Miami - EPIC Hotel by Thomas Teissl, on Flickr


Miami - South Beach by Thomas Teissl, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

SkylineMiami by photorogb, on Flickr

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

TampaEarlyAM by photorogb, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

Tampa Dawn Tight Crop by Photomatt28, on Flickr


Tampa Skyline by Don Sullivan, on Flickr


The Westin Tampa Harbour Island—Tampa Skyline by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Downtown Tampa, FL by Ant1_G, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

pano 2 tampa skyline by leemcneil, on Flickr


Balcony by Downtown TPA (2 Bed, 2 Bath, 1100 sq ft), on Flickr


Tampa Skyline at night by leemcneil, on Flickr


Tampa Skyline 123 by leemcneil, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2


Ultra 2013 W2 D3 by edmphoto.ca, on Flickr


Ultra 2013 W2 D3 by edmphoto.ca, on Flickr


Ultra 2013 W2 D2 by edmphoto.ca, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2


Port of Mimai by dirk kirchner [www.unforgiven-art.de], on Flickr


Miami by Envisioned Moments, on Flickr


Miami by Envisioned Moments, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Excellent pictures Dr.Luay!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

2013_09_crucero_Monday (71) by realchitect, on Flickr


2013_09_crucero_Monday (11) by realchitect, on Flickr


2013_09_crucero_Monday (46) by realchitect, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

2013_09_crucero_Monday (73) by realchitect, on Flickr


2013_09_crucero_Monday (29) by realchitect, on Flickr


Partial skyline view of Miami, Florida [2611x1958] [OC] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

The Teco Line Streetcar in Tampa, FL by abaesel, on Flickr


September in Tampa by sunliner500, on Flickr


Tampa FL Downtown - August 2013 by deeerj, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

Tampa FL Downtown - August 2013 by deeerj, on Flickr


P1030565 by abaesel, on Flickr


Tampa Theatre, Tampa FL by deeerj, on Flickr


1891 Tampa Hotel on UT campus, FL by deeerj, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tampa*
Population :2,824,724 - Area :441.9 km2 

View of Tampa Aquarium and Downtown under a stormy sky by abaesel, on Flickr


P1030556 by abaesel, on Flickr


Tampa Bay Times Forum (view from the Tampa RiverWalk) by abaesel, on Flickr


View from the Tampa RiverWalk (eboats , Jackson's Bistro, Westin Harbour Island) by abaesel, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jacksonville*
The Largest city in Florida state - Population :1,360,251 - Area :2,265 km2 

The City by JoeJonesJax, on Flickr


Sunset at Downtown by AgusValenz, on Flickr


Jacksonville Skyline by Krazy Diamnd, on Flickr


_DSC0019 by morris.leith, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jacksonville*
The Largest city in Florida state - Population :1,360,251 - Area :2,265 km2 

©StuartSchaefer_JacksonvilleSouthSideNightNorth by StuartOnline, on Flickr


Main Street Bridge by HéctorRSantiago, on Flickr


©StuartSchaefer_JacksonvilleWellsFargoNight by StuartOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Orlando*
Population :2,134,411 - Area :287 km2

Downtown by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


Eola Nights by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


Downtown from Lake Ivanhoe by Downtown Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jacksonville*
The Largest city in Florida state - Population :1,360,251 - Area :2,265 km2 

Up The River Downtown by Francine Schumpert, on Flickr


Friendship Park Fountain, Jacksonville, Florida by DawnaMoorePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami Dusk 002 by lostINmia, on Flickr


Miami dusk 001 by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Metro Mover by wamcclung, on Flickr


Tropical motifs by wamcclung, on Flickr


In Miami by wamcclung, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2

Miami - Bayfront Park - Skyscrapers by jared422_80, on Flickr


Miami - Bayside Marketplace - Marina & Skyscrapers by jared422_80, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Miami*
The Largest metro in Florida state - Population :19,317,568 - Area :143.1 km2


Miami by .LuCiUs, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by R.R.Fernandez, on Flickr


Miami Skyline by jonnievt, on Flickr


Miami Skyline by matthewcohen93, on Flickr


Miami by JM Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## Putra_Tengaran (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome..


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

My home is in Jax, nice pics all around.


----------

